# 1st time grower, growing grand daddy purp, fat boy, silver star



## newb1egrower (Apr 27, 2010)

600 Metal Halide, 1000 HPS , T5 bank of fluorescents. 440 cfm fan, 6 duct fans, 4 rooms, a bunch of mite infested clones and a month of work later....

the clones in the covered bank are grand daddy purple that have gone a bit yellow, but all 'cept one have many roots comin' thru now. the big ones are supposed to be a mix of fat boy and silver star. i think the smaller two are silver. only 5 survived the mites. 

any thoughts as to the yellowing?

don't know if you can tell, but i have a cool room with an ac that all the air is pumped from, each room has a duct fan blowing in low and each hood is vented with a duct fan. all is pulled from the inline 440 can fan and is pumped out into the crawlspace thru a large carbon filter. the walls are being pulled in a bit hard. any thoughts on how to help this?

first time grower as i said and first room i built. any thoughts?


----------



## OldManPot (Apr 27, 2010)

right now im growing

elephant purple
purple kush
og kush
buba kush
G13
armegeddon
juicyfruit
super skunk
blue skunk
skunk #1
northern lights
white widow
bubblelicious
white rhino
new york power diesel
purple martian (extremely potent strain of my own creation, genetics are secret right now..look for clones in norcal this spring)
purple meanie (also aother potent strain oif my own creation, and also secret genetics, right now that is. also keep an eye out for clones this spring in norcal)
blackberry
blueberry
chunky monkey 
chunky monkey X OG
chunky monkey x bubba
chunky monkey x chunky monkey
trainwreck
green crack 
U2 kush

and several others, INCLUDING TRUE GRAND DADDY PURPLE (i have GDP clones going right now also)

ive found from my own experience that GDP is VERY sensitive to several things, including over feeding, insecticides,fungicides,ect. when buying GDP clones always make sure they are WELL ESTABLISHED AND ROOTED WELL before buying. always eyeball them well for white powdery mildew and downey mildew and they are very susceptible. they do very well in an organic grow environment. AVOID systemic fungicides COMPLETELY IF POSSIBLE WITH GDP ( i got a little powdery mildew in my grow room and treated with exel LG systemic. worked beautiful on my other plants, killing the fungus completely never to return, but it damn near killed my GDP mother. it caused NO ISSUES wth any of my of my other plants though. worked very well in killing the mildew off.. she literally started yellowing like that, and then within a day, the leaves looked like someone had dumped 10X to strong miracle grow on her. leaves all of the fan leaves got yellow and crispy brown. i ended up taking her out and replanting her in fresh soil ( that was untreated with exel LG of course) and flushed the roots well. it took her almost 2 weeks, but shes finally starting to snap out of it. i had another GDP mother, and used a weak solution of neem oil on her (mixed 1/4 strength) and THAT one burned too,even with a 1/4 solution of neem, strange. the new growth is nice and lime green, but im still getting a little tip crisping on the leaves. they are also very sensitive to wind burn, so be careful there. GDP does very well though outside grown organically. ive got one thats in a 25 gallon pot im going to put outside to grow this spring . im in the process right now of putting my outdoor grow and eventually public nursery together ( no actual processed bud for sale or anything, just genetics). 6ft chain link with privacy slats, Constantina (razor) wire all the way around the top , wireless night vision video cameras that are motion sensitive (everythings o a battery backup system also so if my power goes out everything still works, and the videos uploaded via wireless to an internet FTP so theres no video stored on site!)

eventually id like to have it all setup so either 215 patients in california or (after november if the cannabis legalization thing passes) anyone can come in, look at the mother plants,ect. ill have a nice color picture of the plant strain flowering, and a detailed description on the specific strain ( how to grow, flowering and flowering times,flavor, type of high and medicinal uses,ect) so people can look at a glance and say "oh, thats what im looking for!" right there. not interested in dealing with any processed or anything for anyone else ( i dont sell, i dont even give away my goodies, and i dont even smoke with anyone unless they have their 215t and i can call and verify it!...im an old man and im in no way shape or form interested in f*cking with the cops,so i do everything completely above board. i even went as far as to call the marijuana eradication unit several times and discuss it with them, and 3 different attorneys, just to make sure i was doing everything above board.

just be very careful wih her,make sure not to overwater and they will be OK......

heres a nug pik for you. U2 Kush


----------



## OldManPot (Apr 27, 2010)

heres a picture of a grand daddy purple clone for ya. see the discoloration on the leaves? it was WAY worse after i exel LG'ed it. looking much better now with lots of new growth


----------



## newb1egrower (Apr 29, 2010)

yeah, the looked great when i got 'em, were about 2 weeks from planting and went really yellow. I know they are a quick strain (2 mo. life cycle) so i wondered if i underfed them. Just used Cuttings level of Liquid Karma. Transplanted this morning and gave them some darkness for 6 hrs. Am using a local high grade soil. They are looking much better. Am in Oregon, not Cali, but am a legal grower. I do have a strong negative pressure in my room and was wondering if there is any danger in that. Will post new pics soon.


----------



## newb1egrower (Apr 29, 2010)

New Pics after transplanting. Tried to label them and took them in order.


----------



## ievolution (Nov 5, 2010)

how did that u2 kush turn out? i gurantee if it was the real 1 it was possibly the best if not for sure top 5. ive grown about a 1/3 of those strains and from my experience EWE 2 kush or U2 kush was up there. only thing ive had close is Redwood kush. i also have a Mr.Nice i really like. a really nice purple strain. that ewe2 also turns purple if u take longer, same with redwood. ive seen it in a lot of kush's. i have a master kush cut that turns pure purple. ive found it to be better than grape ape, GDP.. similar but better. but who knows how many cuts there our of those 2 strains. oh i also have a headband ive just loved. ive grown a few chems and sour d and this headband cut is unreal. no diesel or chem have even came close.


----------



## Ernst (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow! Should move that to a Journal.

Welcome! 

Ernst


----------

